# .NET and More > ASP.NET And ASP.NET Core > VS 2019 Master Page Site That Admin Can Change Theme Options Via Backend Panel

## DreamWarrior77

I would like to start attempting to create a asp .net website with some basic features.

I want to create my asp .net vb site that will have a master page that will have a header, menu, body, footer..
but instead of just having it so I would be required to always manually change these things if needed,
I would like to have an admin panel that I can login to see and update these settings from this Admin > Theme Options Panel

Changing things like width of site, height of header/footer area, background colors, menu colors, fonts, etc..

I have tried to watch some not so good examples on youtube about master pages but I will need some more help that that.

----------

